# #1 best series in the history of games



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

What is your favorite series?
A series being....
1. Had 3 or more games
2. I can't think of anything for 2
My absolute favorite is........ 
The Legend of Zelda
(You can list the games if you want)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1. The Legend of Zelda (NES)
2, Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (NES)
3. A Link to the Past (SNES)
4. Link's Awakening (GB)
5. The Ocarina of Time (N64)
6. Oracle of Seasons (GBC)
7. Oracle of Ages (GBC)
8. Majora's Mask (N64)
9. Four Swords (GBA)
10. The Wind Waker (GC)
11. Four Swords Adventure (GC)
12. The Minish Cap (GBA)
13. Twilight Princess (GC/WII)
14. Phantom Hourglass (DS)
15. Spirit Tracks (DS)
16. ??? (WII)</div>


----------



## Fontana (Mar 28, 2009)

i love Ocarina of time the most


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> i love Ocarina of time the most


Not the best game.
The best *SERIES*.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 28, 2009)

oh then legend of zelda


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> oh then legend of zelda


I thought your favorite would be Mario. XD


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 28, 2009)

Super smash series


----------



## Fontana (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NO B/C THAY DONT HAVE 1 GAME WHERE WALUIGI IS THE MAIN CHARACTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Mario dance revolution? Waluigi was the main antagonist in that game.


----------



## Joe (Mar 28, 2009)

Mario 
Zelda


----------



## Fontana (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i want an adventure game called waluiwiigi plz


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually like Grand Theft auto the best. I never realy liked mario and i found zelda games repetitive.

Second would be Zelda though


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Mario


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 28, 2009)

Zelda defo.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

The Zelda series, no doubt.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Nobody likes Mario..


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

NARUTO
MARIO
ZELDA


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

uh....um......


----------



## Erlaura (Mar 28, 2009)

Magic Pengel: The Quest for Color  FTW!


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, my friend had some game were Waluigi was the main character. GAME:
"Waluigi typing skills"


----------



## Rene (Mar 28, 2009)

Pok


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 28, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Pok


----------



## Suaure (Mar 28, 2009)

Mario 
Zelda
Smash
AC


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

Shining Series & Zelda are Tied.  :gyroidconfused: 
Then Mario, then Pokemon...and then sonic. (The older Sonic for me.)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't really say best, only my favs.
Metal Gear
Resident Evil
Legend of Zelda
Halo
Devil May Cry
Kirbeh
Final Fantasy


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 28, 2009)

Half-Life.

Not only has it won well over 100 game of the year awards, it has also won several best game ever awards.

That and it's just an awesome series.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

It's a really tough decision between Smash Bros., Zelda, Pok


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 29, 2009)

zelda then pokemon then idk there are somany great ones cod is really fun


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 29, 2009)

It's a tie for: Pokemon, Sonic, Super Smash Bros. and Mario for me.


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Pfft easy

Mother/Earthbound beats all


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Pfft easy
> 
> Mother/Earthbound beats all


New Age Retro Hippie.


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm... Either Super Smash Bros, or Parappa the Rapper. XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

My favorite series is the Half Life series.  So many good memories.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 29, 2009)

ZELDA SERIES


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 29, 2009)

Zelda is awesome!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 29, 2009)

1. Mother series
2. LOZ series
3. Resident Evil series


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But a monster doesnt judge a game ...


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

Halo xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/t8DiH7DxpIA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/t8DiH7DxpIA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8DiH7DxpIA
It does now.


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know why but I think you saved the video until I say that  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 30, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because he probably did. That's Mega for you. ^^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 30, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should tell you something.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 30, 2009)

my fav is zelda mario and kingdom hearts


----------



## Placktor (Mar 31, 2009)

Teh legend of zelda plz


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

no contest MGS....also pok


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 3, 2009)

WarioWare series was pretty good.

My favorite... I guess either the original MegaMan series (1-9) or Command & Conquer series.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

kingdom hearts.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2009)

Legend of Zelda, obviously.


----------



## Collin (Apr 4, 2009)

super mario bros


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Half-Life.
> 
> Not only has it won well over 100 game of the year awards, it has also won several best game ever awards.
> 
> That and it's just an awesome series.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrunch (Apr 4, 2009)

probably the *Halo* Series


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big>The Ace Attorney Series!</big></big></big></big></big>
That series is so underrated that a few people only know it's existence.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> FearMyUbersaw! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> FearMyUbersaw! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree.

System Shock, Silent Hill, and several other series are better than the Half-Life series, in my honest opinion.

While Half-Life is good, don't get me wrong, it fails to provoke any thought other than the simple puzzles and, of course, the tossed-in-for-****s-and-giggles G-Man.  The story is fine, but it fails to intrigue.

"ALIENZ OMG BLAM BLAM"

EDIT: Und ja, Ace Attorney series.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you Herr -C*-. Unless it's Fraulein -C*-?
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herr, danke.

Although the formalities are not necessary.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>The Ace Attorney Series!</big></big></big></big></big>
> That series is so underrated that a few people only know it's existence.


Now that you mention it,

That gets second-place on my list.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still want to play them but still have failed to do so...

Never got a working ROM that would actually save... I got it to run and I did the first case, but never got it to save so I gave up.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2009)

scrunch said:
			
		

> probably the *Halo* Series


I lol'd. Hard.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I don't want to repeat more quotes but yes, the Half-Life series is awesome.  2nd is the Mother series.


----------



## AC Lova123 (Apr 5, 2009)

KINGDOM HEARTS for evers and evers ;D <3


----------



## Gallade526 (May 22, 2009)

hmm.... i got 4
Animal Crossing Series(AC)(ACWW)(ACCF)
Mario Series(everybody knoes the mario games =P)
Super Smash Bro Brawl Series(SSBM)SSBB)and i forgot the name for the 1st one 
And the Pokemon Series


_*Edited on May 23 10:36 2009*_


----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2009)

Half Life.

Half Life.
Half Life: Opposing Force
Half Life: Blue Shift
Half Life 2
Half Life 2: Episode 1
Half Life 2: Episode 2
Half Life 2: Lost Coast
(Soon)Half Life 2: Episode 3
Half Life 2: Deathmatch


----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> FearMyUbersaw! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Mega, all you named is Nintend0!

I can easily say that Call of Duty, Halo, and FIFA are just excellent.
I'm waiting for Dead Rising to release 2...]
Then 3


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2009)

Mario Kart, Pokemon, they have both been good... Zelda has been good too....


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 23, 2009)

either the Pokemon series, Sonic, or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Orange (May 23, 2009)

Guitar Hero, Super Smash Bros. and Need for Speed.
Am I the only one here who likes race games?


----------



## Rawburt (May 23, 2009)

Classic NES Megaman is the best series of all time.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Guitar Hero, Super Smash Bros. and Need for Speed.
> Am I the only one here who likes race games?


i love racing games but Midnight Club is wayyy better than NFS

best series ever:
METAL GEAR!!!!!


----------

